# Hawk HPS Pads - Proper Bedding Procedure



## bluefox280 (Dec 18, 2003)

Will be doing a full rotor and pads replacement on my Jetta with Hawk HPS pads.
What's the proper bedding-in procedure to have them seat after installation?

- Erik


----------



## greyhare (Dec 24, 2003)

The procedure should be on the papers with the pads.

The procedure is also here:

http://www.hawkperformance.com/performance/hps.php


----------



## bluefox280 (Dec 18, 2003)

Great thank you!


----------



## shashant786 (Oct 24, 2011)

Thanks greyhare nice reference on Bedding Procedure. I too was looking for the same.


----------



## MJM Autohaus (Oct 20, 2003)

We also have links on our site (under every Hawk Pad) with the proper procedure for doing this with Hawk Pads.


----------



## MJM Autohaus (Oct 20, 2003)

And BTW, thank you for asking this and doing it the right way. You'd be surprised how many folks do not do this and then complain about their pads!


----------

